# Skinny Ankles, Narrow Heels Help



## campbellt3

I am looking for new boots that will fit my skinny ankles and narrow heels well. I just got hooked up with sizing confirmation from Wired and now need to start the search for a proper fitting boot. 

I currently have size 10 Ride Lasso's (1/2 size too big) that worked well enough until the BOA's would no longer hold tight. They got so bad I would have to tighten them down every run, sometimes multiple times per run. I replaced the dials and they still wouldn't hold. As you can imagine, I am hesitant to get another pair with BOA's, but I am open to it if enough of you can vouch for them. These issues started after less than 10 days of use. 

I live in Florida and only have one ski/board shop near me (Peter Glenn). I plan to go there soon to try on whatever they have, but I know their selection is pretty narrow. I will most likely take advantage of Evo's free shipping and return shipping to try as much as I can. 

So, can anyone help me out with recommendations for a good boot for skinny ankles and heels? 

Size 9.5, D Width. 

THANKS!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

get some full butterfly wraps and some tongue shim/padding. The wraps to take up volume of your skinny ankles and make pockets for your heel and then the tongue shim to push your foot/ankle/heel into the pocket.






Snowboard & Ski Boot Fitting Tools | Tognar


Be comfortable when you hit the slopes with our snowboard and ski boot fitting tools. You deserve the best support for your feet when you glide. Shop here!




www.tognar.com


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> get some full butterfly wraps and some tongue shim/padding. The wraps to take up volume of your skinny ankles and make pockets for your heel and then the tongue shim to push your foot/ankle/heel into the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowboard & Ski Boot Fitting Tools | Tognar
> 
> 
> Be comfortable when you hit the slopes with our snowboard and ski boot fitting tools. You deserve the best support for your feet when you glide. Shop here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tognar.com


^this^

Excellent resource for boot fitting mods.

Also, if you're confused about just what to do with those pads & shims? Check out Angrysnowboarder's Boot-fitting 101 series on his site, http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/?s=Boot+fitting+101

...or search for them on YouTube. He covers just about every conceivable type of boot fiiting issue you might have. Worth looking into.


----------



## campbellt3

wrathfuldeity said:


> get some full butterfly wraps and some tongue shim/padding. The wraps to take up volume of your skinny ankles and make pockets for your heel and then the tongue shim to push your foot/ankle/heel into the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowboard & Ski Boot Fitting Tools | Tognar
> 
> 
> Be comfortable when you hit the slopes with our snowboard and ski boot fitting tools. You deserve the best support for your feet when you glide. Shop here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tognar.com


Hell yeah, solid options. I will give both a try. Thanks!


----------



## ju87

campbellt3 said:


> I am looking for new boots that will fit my skinny ankles and narrow heels well. I just got hooked up with sizing confirmation from Wired and now need to start the search for a proper fitting boot.
> 
> I currently have size 10 Ride Lasso's (1/2 size too big) that worked well enough until the BOA's would no longer hold tight. They got so bad I would have to tighten them down every run, sometimes multiple times per run. I replaced the dials and they still wouldn't hold. As you can imagine, I am hesitant to get another pair with BOA's, but I am open to it if enough of you can vouch for them. These issues started after less than 10 days of use.
> 
> I live in Florida and only have one ski/board shop near me (Peter Glenn). I plan to go there soon to try on whatever they have, but I know their selection is pretty narrow. I will most likely take advantage of Evo's free shipping and return shipping to try as much as I can.
> 
> So, can anyone help me out with recommendations for a good boot for skinny ankles and heels?
> 
> Size 9.5, D Width.
> 
> THANKS!



Salomons and Nikes have worked well for me.


----------



## robotfood99

I don’t think its really your boot nor the boa system's fault. You were in boots that were too big for you to begin with and probably packed out even more. First get into properly fitting boots. Then use the pads, j-bars, and shims to dial in the fit and comfort. They are not always the magic cure-alls to reduce the size of ill-fitting boots. 

I also have skinny ankles and narrow heels. I previously wore Burton Ions fitted with their j-bars and they were great. Then I tried on the Photons that have the lockdown boa lacing that tighten around the heels. These things physically tighten the back of the ankle and really grab the heels from the sides, as opposed to simply pushing down on your ankle from the front as most other boot designs do. One drawback is that this lace is part of the upper lace and over tightening will almost certainly be painfully uncomfortable at the heels. This is where some shin shims really improved the overall comfort both at the calves and down around the ankles. Too bad the Photons aren’t as stiff as I’d like them to be, so I am continuing my search. But for those that are ok with 6-7-ish stiffness and with narrow ankles, these are great at locking down the heels.


----------



## htfu

nike kaijus, nitro select, nidecker talon all work well for skinny ankles & narrow heels. kaijus are most likely out for obvious reasons. the tls lacing system on the nitros suck, so if you can get the trad lace version the actual boots are solid. i'm only on my first pair of talons so have not put them through the wringer to see how they stack up, yet ...


----------



## campbellt3

Thanks for the tips, guys. I'm going to start hunting this week. 

Does anyone have experience with the 32 TM-Two's? I found last year's model (traditional lace) in my size for $200. I might start there...


----------



## freshy

Also barefoot measurement with your keel kicked against a wall in cm = your mondo point size and will be the size you need. Measure across the widest part and find the conversion chart to get your actual width in letters.
If you think 9.5 will be the one I bet it's even smaller.
If Wired sees this he'll help you.


----------



## linvillegorge

I have the same issue. My solution was literally the Solution. Just buy a boot with a removable liner and insert these. Do note that they will make any boot considerably stiffer, so boot shop accordingly.









Solution Snowboard Boot Liner


Description Tech Shipping The SOLUTION snowboard boot liner is built around a natural anatomical shape with mold-ability that secures the foot and ankle while allowing flex for natural movement. A roomy forefoot area allows a rider to gain more balance and stability, joined with a tighter rear...




remindinsoles.com


----------



## campbellt3

freshy said:


> Also barefoot measurement with your keel kicked against a wall in cm = your mondo point size and will be the size you need. Measure across the widest part and find the conversion chart to get your actual width in letters.
> If you think 9.5 will be the one I bet it's even smaller.
> If Wired sees this he'll help you.


Wired already hooked me up with sizing


----------



## campbellt3

linvillegorge said:


> I have the same issue. My solution was literally the Solution. Just buy a boot with a removable liner and insert these. Do note that they will make any boot considerably stiffer, so boot shop accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solution Snowboard Boot Liner
> 
> 
> Description Tech Shipping The SOLUTION snowboard boot liner is built around a natural anatomical shape with mold-ability that secures the foot and ankle while allowing flex for natural movement. A roomy forefoot area allows a rider to gain more balance and stability, joined with a tighter rear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remindinsoles.com


Thanks for the tip, I never considered this option. Are liners a universal size fit? Will a 9.5 Solution liner fit any size 9.5 boot? What boots are you currently wearing?


----------



## linvillegorge

campbellt3 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I never considered this option. Are liners a universal size fit? Will a 9.5 Solution liner fit any size 9.5 boot? What boots are you currently wearing?


Yeah, they're pretty universal fit. I wear size 10 TM2s with size 10 Solution liners.

As for your BOA question, I don't use them. I like traditional lace boots.


----------



## woodhouse

I too am on the hunt for good boots for narrow heels and skinny ankles, Ive been trying out a bunch before I make my final decision. 

Salomon synapse is probably the most accommodating towards a skinny foot, boot quality felt great, mid stiff, these are double boa which Im starting to think as much as I like the convenience of boa, it just doesn't work great with my foot

Flow talon, another double boa, fits well for a skinny foot, the quality on this boot seemed seriously heavy duty, I like a stiffer boot, but this was a little too stiff for me

Vans Infuse, hybrid lace boa combo, this is the boot that is in the lead for me right now. Hugs my foot great, awesome build quality, removable tongue stiffeners, no hot spots due to the laces being on the top of my foot as opposed to boa cables, and seriously comfortable. 

Still 2 more boots I want to try before I decide 100% on the infuse is the Ride Fuse, I hear nothing but good things about these boots, I called ride and they confirmed it's the only boot they make with a narrower heel pocket, and the vans aura pro even tho I think they will be too soft. 

Good luck let us know what you go with!


----------



## campbellt3

woodhouse said:


> I too am on the hunt for good boots for narrow heels and skinny ankles, Ive been trying out a bunch before I make my final decision.
> 
> Salomon synapse is probably the most accommodating towards a skinny foot, boot quality felt great, mid stiff, these are double boa which Im starting to think as much as I like the convenience of boa, it just doesn't work great with my foot
> 
> Flow talon, another double boa, fits well for a skinny foot, the quality on this boot seemed seriously heavy duty, I like a stiffer boot, but this was a little too stiff for me
> 
> Vans Infuse, hybrid lace boa combo, this is the boot that is in the lead for me right now. Hugs my foot great, awesome build quality, removable tongue stiffeners, no hot spots due to the laces being on the top of my foot as opposed to boa cables, and seriously comfortable.
> 
> Still 2 more boots I want to try before I decide 100% on the infuse is the Ride Fuse, I hear nothing but good things about these boots, I called ride and they confirmed it's the only boot they make with a narrower heel pocket, and the vans aura pro even tho I think they will be too soft.
> 
> Good luck let us know what you go with!


Dude, THANKS!!

I am definitely using your list and a few other suggestions as a starting point for my search. I will report back after I check out the one shop in my area later today. From there, I’m going online and taking full advantage of free shipping, free return shipping.

Please keep me updated with your progress as well.


----------



## woodhouse

Will do, I have the aura pros coming tomorrow with free return shipping

Let me know if you find a place with the ride fuse and free return shipping, no1 local to me has them


----------



## Kevington

I have similar issues and have tried many boots. Nitro El Mejor - OK but TLS lacing is garbage; Flow Talon - mega stiff; Vans Infuse - crushed my instep; Burton Ion - heel lift; etc etc. I settled on Ride Fuse and have added foam to the front of the liner. They are perfect now. Its so important to get the right size. These are smaller than I have been previously wearing (8.5 vs 9.5) and for the first time I have boots that work like they should. Boa heel hold is amazing, get that heel locked in then tie the boot as tight or loose as you like for the conditions or your style or whatever


----------



## campbellt3

woodhouse said:


> Will do, I have the aura pros coming tomorrow with free return shipping
> 
> Let me know if you find a place with the ride fuse and free return shipping, no1 local to me has them


Good luck. I think the Aura Pro's are a little too soft for my liking.

Free shipping and return shipping at Evo.








Ride Fuse Snowboard Boots 2023


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Ride Fuse Snowboard Boots 2023 is in stock now.




www.evo.com





I went out today and tried a few boots on, including the following: Several Burton's and I confirmed they are terrible for my foot shape. The K2 Maysis was comfortable, but I had too much lift. The Ride Lasso's would probably work again if I could get over the issues I had with the BOA's on my last pair. 

That's all I good find locally. I will most likely order the Vans Infuse, Vans Verse, 32 TM-Two, 32 TM-Three, Ride Fuse, and Salomon Synapse and see where that leaves me.

Good luck.


----------



## campbellt3

Kevington said:


> I have similar issues and have tried many boots. Nitro El Mejor - OK but TLS lacing is garbage; Flow Talon - mega stiff; Vans Infuse - crushed my instep; Burton Ion - heel lift; etc etc. I settled on Ride Fuse and have added foam to the front of the liner. They are perfect now. Its so important to get the right size. These are smaller than I have been previously wearing (8.5 vs 9.5) and for the first time I have boots that work like they should. Boa heel hold is amazing, get that heel locked in then tie the boot as tight or loose as you like for the conditions or your style or whatever


What type of foam did you add and where specifically was it added?


----------



## Kevington

I bought foam from an arts and crafts store. 5 or 6mm thick. The Ride fuse has a burrito style liner so it opens on the side rather than the front and there is no tongue or internal lacing (way comfier as no plastic bits in there). I just cut a kind of rectangle that gets narrower towards the bottom and duct taped it to the front of the liner. It goes from the top down the ankle. Aside from adding volume it also creates a little more space for my high instep. I tried it at the back too as I thought thats where I'm lacking calf muscles but it felt weird. 

I tried on Ride Lasso in the store and immediately felt this is the boot manufacturer whose lasts are most similar to my foot shape. I thought the Lasso was super comfy but too soft so I stuck with Ride and went to another store and found the Fuse. Its a bit stiffer than the Lasso but not a really stiff boot. Way better constructed as you would expect for the price jump.


----------



## woodhouse

campbellt3 said:


> Good luck. I think the Aura Pro's are a little too soft for my liking.
> 
> Free shipping and return shipping at Evo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride Fuse Snowboard Boots 2023
> 
> 
> Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Ride Fuse Snowboard Boots 2023 is in stock now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out today and tried a few boots on, including the following: Several Burton's and I confirmed they are terrible for my foot shape. The K2 Maysis was comfortable, but I had too much lift. The Ride Lasso's would probably work again if I could get over the issues I had with the BOA's on my last pair.
> 
> That's all I good find locally. I will most likely order the Vans Infuse, Vans Verse, 32 TM-Two, 32 TM-Three, Ride Fuse, and Salomon Synapse and see where that leaves me.
> 
> Good luck.


I don't think evo offers free return shipping, I'm pretty sure it's $7 per return, which isn't terrible if it dont order a bunch of diff pairs

I hated the 32 boots when I tried them on, curious as to how the vans verse fit


----------



## campbellt3

woodhouse said:


> I don't think evo offers free return shipping, I'm pretty sure it's $7 per return, which isn't terrible if it dont order a bunch of diff pairs
> 
> I hated the 32 boots when I tried them on, curious as to how the vans verse fit


You’re right, my mistake. $7 is still worth the convenience IMO.


----------



## snoway

I have skinny ankles and narrow heels. I have thirty two TM 2's and with the O rings I have minimal heel lift.


----------



## campbellt3

snoway said:


> I have skinny ankles and narrow heels. I have thirty two TM 2's and with the O rings I have minimal heel lift.


Thanks for the tip. I ordered the TM-Two's in traditional and BOA lacing, and the Vans Infuse to try. I will keep you guys updated since I know I am not the only person going through this.


----------



## Jkb818

Following


----------



## Jkb818

Any of you tried K2 Thraxxis?


----------



## campbellt3

Jkb818 said:


> Any of you tried K2 Thraxxis?


No, I haven't. The only K2 boots I found were the Maysis and they were too soft and I had some heel lift.


----------



## ju87

I've tried several K2 boots which I wanted to work for me, especially the TT. Unfortunately I found the heel to be a tad too spacious and the toebox was a weird shape for my foot. 

32 were way too wide in the heel.

My baseline is any Nike and now Salomons.


----------



## campbellt3

Update:

I got a shipment from Evo today with the Vans Infuse and 32 TM-Two's in boa and traditional lace.

The Vans Infuse is a high-quality, well-made boot. Definitely better built than the TM-Two's. The heel area is pretty wide and I got some lift. The length also feels a little shorter than the 32's and other brands I have tried in the same size.

The 32 TM-Two's in boa felt awful. Weird pressure points and a little loose in the heel.

The traditional TM-Two's felt much better with even pressure over my foot. The heel hold was better than the boa version, but still not great. I attribute this to being able to lock in the ankle area with the traditional lacing vs the boa which is just the same shitty pressure all around. I think these would work a lot better if there was a boa just for the ankle area similar to the one on the Infuse or Ride Fuse. 

I am definitely going to order the Ride Fuse and Salomon Synapse next. Mayne the Salomon Lo Fi too. The Fuse and Synapse were recommended several times, but I haven't seen much on the Lo Fi's. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## smellysell

campbellt3 said:


> Update:
> 
> I got a shipment from Evo today with the Vans Infuse and 32 TM-Two's in boa and traditional lace.
> 
> The Vans Infuse is a high-quality, well-made boot. Definitely better built than the TM-Two's. The heel area is pretty wide and I got some lift. The length also feels a little shorter than the 32's and other brands I have tried in the same size.
> 
> The 32 TM-Two's in boa felt awful. Weird pressure points and a little loose in the heel.
> 
> The traditional TM-Two's felt much better with even pressure over my foot. The heel hold was better than the boa version, but still not great. I attribute this to being able to lock in the ankle area with the traditional lacing vs the boa which is just the same shitty pressure all around. I think these would work a lot better if there was a boa just for the ankle area similar to the one on the Infuse or Ride Fuse.
> 
> I am definitely going to order the Ride Fuse and Salomon Synapse next. Mayne the Salomon Lo Fi too. The Fuse and Synapse were recommended several times, but I haven't seen much on the Lo Fi's. Has anyone tried them?


How's the toe box on the infuse? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## campbellt3

It wasn’t tight enough for me to notice or think about it. What are you looking for? I can try them on again and let you know.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

campbellt3 said:


> Update:
> 
> I got a shipment from Evo today with the Vans Infuse and 32 TM-Two's in boa and traditional lace.
> 
> The Vans Infuse is a high-quality, well-made boot. Definitely better built than the TM-Two's. The heel area is pretty wide and I got some lift. The length also feels a little shorter than the 32's and other brands I have tried in the same size.
> 
> The 32 TM-Two's in boa felt awful. Weird pressure points and a little loose in the heel.
> 
> The traditional TM-Two's felt much better with even pressure over my foot. The heel hold was better than the boa version, but still not great. I attribute this to being able to lock in the ankle area with the traditional lacing vs the boa which is just the same shitty pressure all around. I think these would work a lot better if there was a boa just for the ankle area similar to the one on the Infuse or Ride Fuse.
> 
> I am definitely going to order the Ride Fuse and Salomon Synapse next. Mayne the Salomon Lo Fi too. The Fuse and Synapse were recommended several times, but I haven't seen much on the Lo Fi's. Has anyone tried them?



Why don't you just go to a shop and try boots on in person?


----------



## campbellt3

I wish I could. I live in Florida and options are limited.


----------



## John Streeter

Hi in the same boat. Have no clafs and tried have the Burton SLX but they felt great at first but now have heal lift. I’ve had foam added to the tongue of boot and few other minor things by a pro boot fitter but he said get some Solomon’s. He didn’t sell any boots at all was only a boot fitter

My SLX are now very stiff 

It’s harder for me to try a bunch of boots on as not as much choice. Coming to Canada over Dec/Jan for 3 weeks. But don’t want to buy boots and wear them in on my trip. Would rather get some In Sydney and wear them around the house He’ll id even run laps of Bondi beach in them if it helps break them in!!

The Salomon Synapse isn’t listed on their website anymore. 

Any thoughts on best boots? Im ain’t doing any jumps just cruising the mountain and hunting pow in backcountry (don’t sue me Backcountry . Com. ).


----------



## smellysell

campbellt3 said:


> It wasn’t tight enough for me to notice or think about it. What are you looking for? I can try them on again and let you know.


I've got wide toes and skinny heels. Aura toe box is too tight, but I've heard infuse is wider. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevington

Ride Fuse, Ride Fuse, Ride Fuse. They are shaped like an actual human foot which is rare for a snowboard boot. Even on the outside its obvious that they are narrower at the back. The toe box is also shaped like the front of a foot. Like its longer where your big toe is rather than just rounded.


----------



## campbellt3

John Streeter said:


> Hi in the same boat. Have no clafs and tried have the Burton SLX but they felt great at first but now have heal lift. I’ve had foam added to the tongue of boot and few other minor things by a pro boot fitter but he said get some Solomon’s. He didn’t sell any boots at all was only a boot fitter
> 
> My SLX are now very stiff
> 
> It’s harder for me to try a bunch of boots on as not as much choice. Coming to Canada over Dec/Jan for 3 weeks. But don’t want to buy boots and wear them in on my trip. Would rather get some In Sydney and wear them around the house He’ll id even run laps of Bondi beach in them if it helps break them in!!
> 
> The Salomon Synapse isn’t listed on their website anymore.
> 
> Any thoughts on best boots? Im ain’t doing any jumps just cruising the mountain and hunting pow in backcountry (don’t sue me Backcountry . Com. ).


I just ordered the Ride Fuse, Salomon Synapse, and Salomon Lo Fi. I heard Salomon works well for narrow feet and ankles and my last pair of Ride’s fit well so I’m confident one of them will work. I will update here when I get them in.


----------



## John Streeter

Sweet let us know how you go ASAP as keen to know


----------



## campbellt3

smellysell said:


> I've got wide toes and skinny heels. Aura toe box is too tight, but I've heard infuse is wider.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The toe box is snug. I definitely won’t call it wide or roomy.


----------



## campbellt3

Jkb818 said:


> Any of you tried K2 Thraxxis?


I have not, you? I tried the Maysis and they felt pretty good, but not good enough.


----------



## campbellt3

Order #2 is in.

Salomon Lo Fi - Great build quality and I really like the traditional lace combo the ankle BOA. The length is good everywhere except around the big toe. I got too much pressure there. Heel hold was decent, but not great. I got a few pressure points around the instep and top of my foot.

Salomon Synapse - Decent build quality, they sort of feel cheap. I don't like the two zone BOA system, too many pressure points around the cables. Same issue with the length and pressure on the big toe as the Lo Fi. Heel hold was decent, but not great. 

Ride Fuse - Decent build quality, but they feel cheaper like the Synapse. The traditional lace ankle BOA combo is great. The length feels a little longer than the other 7 or more boots I have tried. I might consider sizing down 1/2 size smaller than my mondo point. The toe box feels wider, which I like. I really like the burrito style liner and this boot is all around super comfortable. No pressure points at all. Solid heel hold, but I would probably add j bars just to get it a little better. The Fuse is currently in the lead.


----------



## woodhouse

man im having all the same issues as you, boots ive tried...
Burton almighty - too wide
dc judge - too wide
k2 maysis - felt good but the boot fell apart and the condo crushed my foot a bit too much
salomon synapse - nice and snug but made my foot numb
ride lasso - junk
ride deadbolt - nice burrito linger, still too wide
vans infuse - best fitting most comfortable highest quality boot out of them all, got heel lift tho
vans aura pro- very close second to comfort to the vans infuse, but little to no heel lift on these, if these were stiffer I would just settle on these, but as of now they are in the lead

would like to try the vans implant pro (hearing they may be a notch stiffer than the aura pro) the k2 ender, and the ride fuse. but after trying the deadbolt im not so quick to jump on the fuse as they look very similar minus the laces


----------



## campbellt3

The Vans Infuse has a


woodhouse said:


> man im having all the same issues as you, boots ive tried...
> Burton almighty - too wide
> dc judge - too wide
> k2 maysis - felt good but the boot fell apart and the condo crushed my foot a bit too much
> salomon synapse - nice and snug but made my foot numb
> ride lasso - junk
> ride deadbolt - nice burrito linger, still too wide
> vans infuse - best fitting most comfortable highest quality boot out of them all, got heel lift tho
> vans aura pro- very close second to comfort to the vans infuse, but little to no heel lift on these, if these were stiffer I would just settle on these, but as of now they are in the lead
> 
> would like to try the vans implant pro (hearing they may be a notch stiffer than the aura pro) the k2 ender, and the ride fuse. but after trying the deadbolt im not so quick to jump on the fuse as they look very similar minus the laces


I hear ya, man. It’s frustrating. The fuse is pretty solid and I think you should give them a try. I wish the Vans Infuse fit me like the Fuse does, because the Vans are a badass boot (build quality, adjustable stiffness, power strap). Good luck!


----------



## John Streeter

Hi. 

On the weekend managed to try on Salomon boots -Lanuch lace Boa and Synapse boa size 10.5. As they didn’t have either the 11 or the 10’s in stock. Did measure on the Salomon foot measure and had me as an 11 but the 10.5 felt like once packed out perhaps a better fit. At first my toes were jammed. So much so the guy fitting was like I think your toes and pushing out of the boot! But once I put my custom insoles in. They seemed to feel ok. Eg when bending knees they weren’t touching the end anymore

I have skinny ankles no calf’s and high instep I went to 3 shops and walked out of one when the guy tried to get me to try a wide version of Salomon boots as they were on a discount I mean have you seen my feet! If I could handle a wider boot I would just stick with my SLX

I’m not concerned with the price of the boot $100-200more for boots that I will have for at least 5 years. Assuming I get 20 days on snow a year 


My thoughts on the boots

Launch lace. Ok fit esp the heel hold which was great with the Boa. But overall didn’t feel 100%. Perhaps too wide in rest of boot. Not really sure to be honest


Synapse Boa. I haven’t had Boa before. I know heaps of people do but something felt wrong. Heel hold not as good as the Launch as it didn’t have the str8jkt as the Launch Perhaps too stiff a boot for me but not sure as can’t really tell till I ride in it

a few sales went on tonight so just ordered the Lo Fi. Salomon in 10.5. They only had 1 in this size in stock. Hoping it will work. It has the str8jkt which I think is very important for me. Not so sure on the laces as really liked the Speed laces on the Burton SLXs but most importantly is getting a boot that fits correctly. I can’t really wait to I get to Canada as will be riding almost the same day as landing 
Will try the lo fi but only will be testing walking around home. Perhaps the hifi may have been an option but wanted the heel hold with the lo fi. Anyone got any thoughts on hifi vrs lofi? Dialogue vrs Synapse?


----------



## okezo

campbellt3 said:


> The Vans Infuse has a
> 
> I hear ya, man. It’s frustrating. The fuse is pretty solid and I think you should give them a try. I wish the Vans Infuse fit me like the Fuse does, because the Vans are a badass boot (build quality, adjustable stiffness, power strap). Good luck!


Hi @campbellt3,
Been following this thread to get ideas for my skinny ankles and heels!

Did you end up getting the Ride Fuse? How do they compare to the Vans Infuse? It seems like those were the top 2 choices. Thanks!


----------



## John Streeter

Salomon Lo Fi arrived yesterday. Tried them on. Thought heel hold was great with the Boa jacket hold could only get my heel to raise maybe 3/4 cm. May have done it up too tight as did get pressure points on top of foot

Feels like a great boot for me as would hopefully solve the heel hold issue and also seems to tick off other problem areas for me such as boot width. Skinny feet and these seem to wrap around my feet very well

Calf’s can only get a couple of fingers down the back of my liner to calf. Compared to whole hand with Burton SLX

I’ll update once I have a few hours in the boots. As only concern was the top of my feet where the heel hold strap was caused pressure points and very red skin. Again could have done them up too tight 

Will wear around house again today.


----------



## Fletch7

Great thread. I have struggled to find the right boot for years, and have been riding in some 2010 ish Salomon Malamutes for a very long time, which are now as soft as butter. Apart from using some K2 T1 Boas in 2011 I have always used Salomon boots (Dialogues, F24's and Malamutes) as I was always told that any other brand would be too wide for my feet. Not so it appears! Today I tried on the following: 
Salomon Lo Fi (too soft for me)
Burton Ion and Driver X (too big around the ankle/heel lift and a bit cheap looking compared to 32 boots)
Thirty Two TM2, TM2 XLT, TM3 and Mullair.

All of the Thirty Two boots fitted really well. Build quality is as good as I've seen and the liners really pull your heel into the back of the boot. Apart from the TM2's I didn't get any heel lift at all. In the end I bought the TM2 XLT's as the fit was a little better and they were the stiffness I was looking for (not as stiff as Malamutes, I would say an 8-9 out of 10.)

I would have tried Malamutes, but I don't even think anyone is carrying them in the UK this season, which is a sign of the times along with most of the smaller independent shops closing. The shop didn't have the Ride Fuse boots so I can't comment on them.

So if, like me, you have narrow feet and ankles you now have another option apart from Salomons.


----------



## ridethecliche

I have a high instep and skinny ankles. I ended up buying the TM2's with traditional lace. I love the boa system but find that it gives me instep pressure and I can't get it quite right. I tried on a ton of laced, mixed, and boa vans and 32's and settled on the TM2. I do wish that I had the option of trying and getting the XLT version, but I've only been riding for one season so I don't think I'll need the increased stiffness they offer quite yet. 

I had the boots heat molded at the shop and I'm stoked to get a ride in this weekend. So much better than my speed lace rulers.


----------



## John Streeter

A bit of an update.

Soloman Lo-Fi:

Been wearing around house and also did a "home job" heat mold. Eg: Heated Rice in socks, put socks in boots, let it sit for 10+ mins then removed rice and got feet in boots for 10-15 mins. (All I could do as was at work and don't have a microwave at home). 

Boots in length seem good. Couldn't go any shorter at all. I am right on the edge of needing the 11 but the 10.5 now should be sweet for riding once the boots pack out a little more.

Heel hold seems good. Although I did decide to add in ankle wrap foam from Tognar and well as a heel lift just to help a little bit. So don't need to crank the boots as much. The heel lift I am not 100% on but thinking it would be good to help me get more forward in the boots and lift the ankle a bit, I made my own ones using some foam I had at work as the ones from Tognar seemed a bit too high but again If I had a good boot fitter here I would just go see them!

I see the comment saying that the Lo-Fi are too soft. This maybe the case but can't really comment until I ride in them as the last 2 boots I had (Burton SLX and Burton Imperial were the incorrect size and boot for me) so I am just comparing the feel of the Lo-Fi to them, the Burtons felt very loose. The Lo-Fi hug upwards from my ankle very well and I have got used to the lacing system. A couple of times the BOA heel hold strap had made it's way from the ankle area to the mid of my foot. So a good thing to check when you put the boot on is to just position the strap in the correct area.

I'm going to have to use these boots for 2 weeks riding and then when I get to Whistler if I aren't happy or even if I am happy still will try and find the best boot fitter and store and see what they recommend. As perhaps I may want a stiffer boot but I won't know until I get some days on the snow. So I'll still be following this Thread for advice.

On that anyone recommend the most professional outfit in Whistler for Snowboard Boots and Fitting?

Cheers! Let it snow.


----------



## Myoko

linvillegorge said:


> I have the same issue. My solution was literally the Solution. Just buy a boot with a removable liner and insert these. Do note that they will make any boot considerably stiffer, so boot shop accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solution Snowboard Boot Liner
> 
> 
> Description Tech Shipping The SOLUTION snowboard boot liner is built around a natural anatomical shape with mold-ability that secures the foot and ankle while allowing flex for natural movement. A roomy forefoot area allows a rider to gain more balance and stability, joined with a tighter rear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remindinsoles.com


These sound like a good idea. My front boot is fine, but rear boots spine is now markedly softer so will need to get a new pair after this coming season or I would get the solution liner. When boots start packing out you tend to either add stuff everywhere, get some Strapins to secure it to your foot more or just get new boots when the outside of the boot is generally fine. Major brands must hate the idea!. I might get the footbed though, lots of professionals are a fan and it can come with me next year.


----------



## ridethecliche

Fletch7 said:


> All of the Thirty Two boots fitted really well. Build quality is as good as I've seen and the liners really pull your heel into the back of the boot. *Apart from the TM2's I didn't get any heel lift at all*. In the end I bought the TM2 XLT's as the fit was a little better and they were the stiffness I was looking for (not as stiff as Malamutes, I would say an 8-9 out of 10.)


Did you try the donut inserts on the TM2's? They have 2 different thicknesses to adjust heel hold. That may have fixed your issue with those. I understand you went up a model which is awesome, but just for anyone else looking in the future!


----------



## linvillegorge

ridethecliche said:


> Did you try the donut inserts on the TM2's? They have 2 different thicknesses to adjust heel hold. That may have fixed your issue with those. I understand you went up a model which is awesome, but just for anyone else looking in the future!


The only boots I've ever found that fit my feet out of the box are the Salomon F22s but I don't care for them otherwise for two reasons. 1) Speed lacing. I just prefer good old traditional laces. 2) They're a reduced volume boot (which I don't need wearing 10s) and reduced volume generally = less insulation. My feet absolute froze on cold days in those boots.


----------



## Fletch7

ridethecliche said:


> Did you try the donut inserts on the TM2's? They have 2 different thicknesses to adjust heel hold. That may have fixed your issue with those. I understand you went up a model which is awesome, but just for anyone else looking in the future!


I Didn't try the inserts in the TM2's as it took a few hours for me to try all the boots and get a good feel for them. Also, the XLT's were just a better fit all round for my feet so I didn't go back to the TM2's. The inserts do look like a great idea though. If I start to get any heel lift in the XLT's later on I'll definitely try them out, for sure.


----------



## Fletch7

linvillegorge said:


> The only boots I've ever found that fit my feet out of the box are the Salomon F22s but I don't care for them otherwise for two reasons. 1) Speed lacing. I just prefer good old traditional laces. 2) They're a reduced volume boot (which I don't need wearing 10s) and reduced volume generally = less insulation. My feet absolute froze on cold days in those boots.


Ha ha. You weren't alone. My feet used to freeze in Salomon F24s. I loved those boots, but they were really hard to dry out as the liners couldn't be removed.


----------



## ridethecliche

Fletch7 said:


> I Didn't try the inserts in the TM2's as it took a few hours for me to try all the boots and get a good feel for them. Also, the XLT's were just a better fit all round for my feet so I didn't go back to the TM2's. The inserts do look like a great idea though. If I start to get any heel lift in the XLT's later on I'll definitely try them out, for sure.


Yeah I feel like the xlts may have been better for me too with the additional ankle strap for heel Lockdown. 

Did you feel like the toebox shape was different as well or just things with the heel? I know the liner is the next level up, right?


----------



## ridethecliche

Fletch7 said:


> I Didn't try the inserts in the TM2's as it took a few hours for me to try all the boots and get a good feel for them. Also, the XLT's were just a better fit all round for my feet so I didn't go back to the TM2's. The inserts do look like a great idea though. If I start to get any heel lift in the XLT's later on I'll definitely try them out, for sure.


Yeah I feel like the xlts may have been better for me too with the additional ankle strap for heel Lockdown. 

Did you feel like the toebox shape was different as well or just things with the heel? I know the liner is the next level up, right?


----------



## Fletch7

ridethecliche said:


> Yeah I feel like the xlts may have been better for me too with the additional ankle strap for heel Lockdown.
> 
> Did you feel like the toebox shape was different as well or just things with the heel? I know the liner is the next level up, right?


The fit was pretty much identical around the toebox and heel. It was from the ankle up that the XLT's were a better fit for me. I was surprised that I didn't really notice much difference in the stiffness of the two boots, but when flexing forward the XLT felt way more comfortable and fitted to my calf and ankle. I may be wrong but I thought the two boots have the same liner, although the shell construction is definitely different. Also the power strap on the XLT really helped me to keep the boot nicely fitted to my calf.


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeahhh I wish I'd had a chance to get those instead...

I'm never buying gear before black Friday again lmao.

If I'd waited to get my board, boots, and helmet till now, I would have saved like 300-400 bucks... Atleast it went to a local shop.


----------



## campbellt3

Update: After 4 orders, 11 pairs of boots, hours wearing them, and 4 return orders - I finally found one that works for me.

I ended up with the 32 TM-Two XLT. 

I ordered them in my mondopoint size like Wired suggested and they were not a good fit to start. Too short with crunched toes. I looked at my current socks (SmartWool) and realized they were pretty thick. I decided to switch things up and went with thin compression-type socks made by Stance (Double Diamond - Mens Ski Ultralight Merino Wool Socks | Stance) and they instantly improved the fit for me. I then added Superfeet "blue" insoles and heel wedges (see Angry's boot fit video) and everything came together. After a proper heat mold today, I am absolutely confident I am properly dialed it. 

Make sure you take a hard look at the total package (boot, insole, socks, etc.) before deciding what you go with. It helped me a ton.

Good luck!


----------



## John Streeter

Update. Just arrived in Whistler so I’ll have opportunity to try on some other boots Ridden 6 days mostly backcountry pow and 1 day on groomers before arriving at Whistler . 

Lo Fi. Seem ok still get boot pain in the top of foot. Can reduce this by not doing the inner up as tight. 

The tongue seems to be quite narrow and moves right on my right foot so much so that it’s way on centre. I need to stop once a day and refit my boot. The tongue also is rigid on the edges do that we you use the boa to tighten up it leaves an imprint on my feet

Guess not super happy. But I have solved the heel lift using the BOA heel hold but think there has to be a better solution .


Would I buy these boots again. Nah Nope don’t think so but then again I haven’t tried and ridden in anything else but Burton who boots are the worst for me.


----------



## Fletch7

campbellt3 said:


> Update: After 4 orders, 11 pairs of boots, hours wearing them, and 4 return orders - I finally found one that works for me.
> 
> I ended up with the 32 TM-Two XLT.
> 
> I ordered them in my mondopoint size like Wired suggested and they were not a good fit to start. Too short with crunched toes. I looked at my current socks (SmartWool) and realized they were pretty thick. I decided to switch things up and went with thin compression-type socks made by Stance (Double Diamond - Mens Ski Ultralight Merino Wool Socks | Stance) and they instantly improved the fit for me. I then added Superfeet "blue" insoles and heel wedges (see Angry's boot fit video) and everything came together. After a proper heat mold today, I am absolutely confident I am properly dialed it.
> 
> Make sure you take a hard look at the total package (boot, insole, socks, etc.) before deciding what you go with. It helped me a ton.
> 
> Good luck!


Sounds similar to my experience buying the XLT's, toes touching the end more than they should be, but great fit apart from this. However, when I swapped the crappy stock insoles for my custom insoles it pulled my toes back slightly as my arches were now supported by the insole. Problem solved! I'll finally get to try these boots next week in the Italian Alps so I'll post some feedback for all my skinny ankled, narrow footed brethren out there.


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm honestly debating picking up a pair of these in a half size down from my regular TM2 to see if I can break them in for a much more aggressive fit. 

Wish I could find a pair locally to just like try firs on first. I guess I can try to hunt down a pair of regular TM2s in a half size down. 

I think with the addition of an insole for additional arch support, I might be able to get them to work as well.


----------



## John Streeter

Holly hell. Been using the Lo-Fi in Japan. My feet are killing me the top of my foot I have a large lump. I can handle them just to ride in pow but on the grommers I would rather sit in the cafe. Been to boot fitters twice but still painful.

I gotta get another boot unless I can solve this. Need something good for high arches. Skinny feet and no calves..
View attachment 153000









WARNING LOOK AWAY IF UGLY FEET MAKE YOU SPEW.


----------



## ridethecliche

You need to heat mold those boots with some foam glued on the top of that bump. Might even have to slit the liner there. 

If you wear the liner by itself, how much does it jut out?


----------



## John Streeter

Hi Mate

Thanks for that. Should have mentioned that I have had them heat molded and been to boot solutions for fitting twice while in Japan. Last day on snow was yesterday. Luckily was riding Pow so with pain killers could handle it but would have been killer on groomers!! Won't be on the board again until August.

Good idea of cutting the liner it's only option left. Otherwise on the look out for best snowboarding boots for skinny feet, high arches and next to no calves!


----------



## JBM

Great reading guys also had my issues with skinny heals .. higher arch .... but normal to wide front foot 10.5cm with pronoun big toe..over the last 20yrs+ of boarding had many issues over the years... 

Just sold my last pair of boots > Ride lasso > great for heal hold .. but foot crushers that you have to undo every run to let some of the foot pain ... have broke both boots boa's not ideal .. now what to get back to lace but need the heal hold.. 

got my eye on 

-Ride Fuse lace with Boa heal hold
or
-*Salomon 2020 Malamute Boots*


----------



## Rip154

Salomon Hi Fi for high instep, not Lo Fi. Adidas are skinny in the ankles though. Arches you might be able to solve with insoles, but some boots still fit better than others.


----------



## Hatto

Burton kendo with proper footbeds not the rubbish that comes with them.


----------



## gf44

I read through these posts earlier this year as I have struggled with my long yet narrow feet. The best advice I can offer based on my experience is to get out and try as many boots on as you can. Over this year I began with 32 TM-Two with a heavily modified liner but still managed to bash my toe at least once an outing and have a couple of bad toenails as a result. I had previously tried Burton which I always struggled with heel hold which was remedied by the 32's. This year I tried K2, Salomon and Vans and couldn't make any of them work. 

Based on reading here I tried the Ride Fuse and couldn't be happier. It is the first boot that I don't have to absolutely crank tight to keep my feet still. My toes are at the end of the boot, yet they have never impacted the end. Heel hold is excellent. They are pretty comfortable. I use a custom orthotic insole. I'm interested in trying the Insano at some point. Does anyone know if they have the same fit?


----------



## woodhouse

Based on an the research I've done, the fuse seems to be in a class of its own as far as fit. Seems people with narrow feet have gotten great results with them...I'm just too lazy for laces.

I ride salomon dialogue double boa with king foam fp orthotics....I'm happy with the results


----------



## ridethecliche

gf44 said:


> I read through these posts earlier this year as I have struggled with my long yet narrow feet. The best advice I can offer based on my experience is to get out and try as many boots on as you can. Over this year I began with 32 TM-Two with a heavily modified liner but still managed to bash my toe at least once an outing and have a couple of bad toenails as a result. I had previously tried Burton which I always struggled with heel hold which was remedied by the 32's. This year I tried K2, Salomon and Vans and couldn't make any of them work.
> 
> Based on reading here I tried the Ride Fuse and couldn't be happier. It is the first boot that I don't have to absolutely crank tight to keep my feet still. My toes are at the end of the boot, yet they have never impacted the end. Heel hold is excellent. They are pretty comfortable. I use a custom orthotic insole.* I'm interested in trying the Insano at some point. Does anyone know if they have the same fit?*


Ride fuse and insano are a different last so the fit won't be the same. It might work for you but you'll have to try to find out. I love that Ride lists the name of the lasts in the boots. The trident, however, is the same last as the Fuse. I'd honestly love to try them out. The lasso and deadbolt are the same last as well, but the liner is different. I also own a pair of regular lassos but have had issues with them... I might try swapping insoles from my fuses to the lasso to see if that helps. I have the butterfly heel hold bars on my fuses as well so they needed work to be 'good' but at this point I've basically resigned myself to the fate that I'm going to need to go to a boot fitter or heavily modify boots to get a good fit.

The fuse and anchor are on the same last. Anchor just appears to be a cheaper version of the fuse (no michelin sole). Softer flex allegedly.


----------



## gf44

ridethecliche said:


> Ride fuse and insano are a different last so the fit won't be the same. It might work for you but you'll have to try to find out. I love that Ride lists the name of the lasts in the boots. The trident, however, is the same last as the Fuse. I'd honestly love to try them out. The lasso and deadbolt are the same last as well, but the liner is different. I also own a pair of regular lassos but have had issues with them... I might try swapping insoles from my fuses to the lasso to see if that helps. I have the butterfly heel hold bars on my fuses as well so they needed work to be 'good' but at this point I've basically resigned myself to the fate that I'm going to need to go to a boot fitter or heavily modify boots to get a good fit.
> 
> The fuse and anchor are on the same last. Anchor just appears to be a cheaper version of the fuse (no michelin sole). Softer flex allegedly.


Thanks for the info, that is really helpful. Sounds like I might like the Trident as I don't want to go softer. I went through their website but did not understand how the lasts are named in a way that I could differentiate the boots. At any rate I'm pretty happy with the Fuse (so are my toenails.


----------



## robotfood99

gf44 said:


> Thanks for the info, that is really helpful. Sounds like I might like the Trident as I don't want to go softer. I went through their website but did not understand how the lasts are named in a way that I could differentiate the boots. At any rate I'm pretty happy with the Fuse (so are my toenails.


One other reason you may be happy in your Fuse is the boa ankle harness. Trident and Lasso Pro also have this but Insano does not.

If you go to Ride's boot pages, the lasts will be listed in Features. Fuse/Trident/Lasso Pro use Black Lasts, while Insano uses Silver.


----------



## dimitri

Picked up some Vans Invado Pros yesterday. First pair of snowboard boots I have ever tried on that actually secured my heel. Didn't know anything about boot fitting in the past, so this will be my first time riding in my 12 years of riding where my heel doesn't lift. I'M HYPED


----------



## Donutz

dimitri said:


> Picked up some Vans Invado Pros yesterday. First pair of snowboard boots I have ever tried on that actually secured my heel. Didn't know anything about boot fitting in the past, so this will be my first time riding in my 12 years of riding where my heel doesn't lift. I'M HYPED


Prepare to be blown away.


----------



## thedru13

so hard to get advice since everyone's anatomy is so different. I feel like I have spent a small fortune on boots, liners, beds, and fittings.. here are my 2 cents. I have 2 pairs of boots. My sneaker size is a 12 but I wear an 11.5 boot. I have a wider front of my foot and narrow ankle and heel. Best fit boot for my foot has been the Adidas Acerra. They are so comfy and great heel hold. I also have Burton Photon 11.5 wide photons step ons. Not a huge fan. they are not very comfy and have a lot more hot spots on my foot and i get a lot of numbness in my foot. Just thought I would share some of my experience and products


----------



## Donutz

thedru13 said:


> so hard to get advice since everyone's anatomy is so different. I feel like I have spent a small fortune on boots, liners, beds, and fittings.. here are my 2 cents. I have 2 pairs of boots. My sneaker size is a 12 but I wear an 11.5 boot. I have a wider front of my foot and narrow ankle and heel. Best fit boot for my foot has been the Adidas Acerra. They are so comfy and great heel hold. I also have Burton Photon 11.5 wide photons step ons. Not a huge fan. they are not very comfy and have a lot more hot spots on my foot and i get a lot of numbness in my foot. Just thought I would share some of my experience and products


Yeah, finding the right boot is an adventure. Even if you go through Wiredsport's fitting thread, you've only narrowed things down to certain size/widths. Different boots _still_ fit differently, even from the same brand.


----------



## thedru13

Donutz said:


> Yeah, finding the right boot is an adventure. Even if you go through Wiredsport's fitting thread, you've only narrowed things down to certain size/widths. Different boots _still_ fit differently, even from the same brand.


ain't that the truth. trying to filter and make informed decisions is so complicated. I have just found that ordering a bunch of different boots online and trying them out for the 30 day period worked best for me but I really never know how they will be until i get about 5-10 days of riding in. least that has been my approach.


----------



## jstar

Donutz said:


> Yeah, finding the right boot is an adventure. Even if you go through Wiredsport's fitting thread, you've only narrowed things down to certain size/widths. Different boots _still_ fit differently, even from the same brand.


You got that right.

Then there’s the boot models that fit differently depending on the year.

I just bought some 2022 replacement tridents that are quite uncomfortable. I can only wear them for like 30 minutes.

So I run the new liners in my 2018’s, and the old liners in the 2022. Problem solved. With either combo, I ride all day with no issues.

Anyone else run in to this issue?


----------

